# This is only a test



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well my flash extender and canon 2x teleconverter came in so I headed to BBSP for some test shots. Although it was not as good as two weeks ago, I did manage to catch a Hawk. Most of the other shots came out as if the birds were demon birds (red eye) I need to figure out how to do away with that, but here is the only keeper. Didnt turn out too bad for using the 2x converter....I guess this shot was about 50 yds away.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fred...nice capture...wish I could find a hawk around here. I think your DOF was a bit short, so the head doesn't look as sharp as the claws appear to be??? Maybe it is just my damaged eyes....Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nope you are right, I noticed that myself. Every time I tried to focus on the head the lens would search, but aiming at the body I was able to get a focus lock. Over all the RAW was a lot sharper, but when I compressed it to JPEG I lost some sharpness....Still havent got the PP thingy down yet.


richg99 said:


> Fred...nice capture...wish I could find a hawk around here. I think your DOF was a bit short, so the head doesn't look as sharp as the claws appear to be??? Maybe it is just my damaged eyes....Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Your not the only one I have pictures of that very same hawk from BBSP. He looks like he is standing on the very same limb too.
Mine turned out like yours not very sharp. I took these in RAW and converted to Jpeg.

It's still nice to see him again. He's my excuse to go back and give it another try.
Here he is at Creekfield Lake/BBSP


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've noticed with my 1.4x TC that it really shortens the focus field a lot. The Red Eye tool in Photoshop or Elements should take care of the demon eye. I love the color on that hawk's chest.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy does it ever, Ill have to play with this 2X somemore so I can get used to it. I thought about using Photoshop to fix the red eye, But I was worried that too much compression (opening and closing multiple times) would really mess up the sharpness. Oh well Ill have to expermint. I just wish DPP had more tools to use. 
Yep Sandy, Looks kinda close. This was at Elm Lake.



Pocketfisherman said:


> I've noticed with my 1.4x TC that it really shortens the focus field a lot. The Red Eye tool in Photoshop or Elements should take care of the demon eye. I love the color on that hawk's chest.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

One thing I've found that helps is if your camera can move focus to a separate button, do that. It really helps when the DOF is short. You can use the focus button to find a point on the bird about 1/3 to 1/2 of the way deep along it's body, then focus on that, recompose, and press the shutter. Where you have enough DOF, you can do the same thing focusing on the eye, then recompose and shoot. The advantage of having focus on a separate button is that the camera will then not refocus again when you press the shutter to take the shot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

It does have a button I can program 1 of several functions, Ill have to see if focus is one of the options. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A lot of cameras have this focus lock function utilized by a half press and hold of the shutter button. However, it also locks exposure at that point too which can be a problem when you spot meter a bird against a bright sky. Having focus lock and exposure on separate buttons is the real advantage versus using the half press of the shutter.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just one additional thought...If someone has a shot that they do not think is exactly in focus...and then they take a magnifying glass ( or just blow it up on the computer) and look at various OTHER portions of the pix.... if the other portions are also slightly blurred..the problem may well be camera movement...not focus. 

i.e. same shot --- with and without a tripod...everything else exactly set the same...the tripod shot will always be sharper. 

I don't know if either of you used anything to help steady the shot or not...but it does help when I do. I don't think I've shot many long-distance birds without using my mono pod for assistance. regards, rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Rich, It was on a tripod...I am petty sure it was operator error:biggrin:


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I take a lot of shots at 500mm and higher Aperatures to gain Depth of field, as I have had the same focus issues. Even with a tripod, I still get some shake as my (cruddy, $15) tripod is a little loose with such a long lens on top of it. My final solution - a $5 shutter release cord from ebay, way cheaper than getting a bogen manfrotto and ball head. Granted, I'd rather have the better legs, but for 1 / 50th the cost, I couldn't pass it up. 

With this set up, and a few weights tied to the tripod center post, I can shoot 500mm at 1/250 and not get much shake at all. 

The only problem is that little birdies tend to move around a lot and will leave the frame before the tripod steadies itself in some cases.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Funny you should bring this up...I just picked up one at a camera shop here in Webster... Going to give it a try this saturday.



fishingnotcatching said:


> My final solution - a $5 shutter release cord from ebay.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Don't be afraid to crank up the aperature, and If you can, throw about 16 ounces of weight from the middle post of your tripod. I have quit shooting below F 8 in most situations, In full texas daylight, you still get a high shutter speed (most times) and if your focus is off a tad, your covered by extra DOF. 

Also, If your taking your lens from AC to outdoors, give it time to warm up before taking the lense caps off, I had a bunch of fuzzy pictures on vacation due to lens fog.


----------

